# Sergeant Monty Carmikle



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Sergeant Monty Carmikle 
*Arkansas Game and Fish Commission
Arkansas*
End of Watch: Sunday, November 16, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 45
*Tour of Duty:* 23 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Aircraft accident
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, November 16, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Sergeant Monty Carmikle was killed in a helicopter crash while conducting an operation aimed at catching night hunters. He was acting as an observer when the Bell OH-58 helicopter crashed in Cleburne County, Arkansas, at approximately 1:00 am.

The contract pilot suffered non-life threatening injuries.

Sergeant Carmikle had served with the agency for 23 years. He is survived by his wife and son.
Agency Contact Information
Arkansas Game and Fish Commission
2 Natural Resources Drive
Little Rock, AR 72205

Phone: (501) 223-6300

_*Please contact the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in peace.


----------

